# Anon goggles sonar blue



## pez (Feb 10, 2009)

I just bought some Anon M2 goggles with sonar blue lenses.

When you google these goggles all the pictures come up the same (attached - 'internet').
The ones I have look nothing like that (attached - 'real') and I'm wondering if I've been sent the right ones. 

Has anyone else got these goggles and can confirm whether I've been sent the right ones? Bit misleading of Anon/Burton if I have!


----------



## Fred Keller (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi pez, 

That looks normal to me. I have ordered them as well and I was also surprised that the lens does not look like presented by Anon. 
However, the packaging wrapped around the lens said "Anon sonar blue". 

I guess the mirror effect will come into play in bright sunlight but they will never look like promoted on the pictures. 

It does not really matter for me as I am more keen to have good contrast in difficult light conditions, that's the reason why I purchased them.


----------



## pez (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Fred, glad I've actually got the right ones.

Don't know why they don't market them with a realistic image, its just going to irritate people!

Still, as long as they work well in low light I'll be happy, they really seem like a good set of goggles.


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

sonar blue is 46% vlt. should be ok in low light.

if you want a dark mirror lens similar to the “internet” picture you can try the blue cobalt lens which is a 6% vlt. suitable for bright days


----------



## dropadrop (Oct 3, 2017)

Have you had time to test the lens? 

I'm trying to find something for days when my Red Solex is too dark. I have Red Ice, but feel there is quite a gap between.


----------

